# Lugged Carbon Miyata?



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

Is this for real? There are no decals - but I'm guessing early '90s, looks to be in pretty good cond.
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/233258429.html


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Very nice frame*



Knuckles said:


> Is this for real? There are no decals - but I'm guessing early '90s, looks to be in pretty good cond.
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/233258429.html


Yes, I have a Miyata frame exactly like that. It's a sweet frame with good rep for durability. Sadly mine is new and unbuilt just like that one. I keep wrestling with myself about building it up period correct or not since it's brand new. Paging resident Miyataphile: Mel (Elevation 12000). His is actually built and ridden and he knows tons about them.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*yes*

Yes it's for real, I had one. Mine was an early 90's model too, but I dont recall mine having carbon stays, only the front triangle was carbon. Looking at the photo, the seat post clamp looks identical, as does the junction of the seat stays and seat tube. Even the fork looks the same. I loved the ride of the one I had. It was a bit of a porker though, my 19 inch weighed about 28 pounds rigid. It was spec'd with deore dx as I recall.

Go for it.

Drew


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

My lbs had a full suspension version.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get it with out thinking twice. Really cool bike...burley, but cool.

Do a search for 'Miyata' in the VRC forum and a bunch of info about the bike will come up.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

H-Ball raced them in dual slalom competions. The HT with carbon main tubes and carbon stays was called Elevation 10,000.

I have several bikes built according this concept. Alloy, carbon, ti ones - all using the same lugs. Also have the suspension one. Well made frames. Japanese attention to detail. I do not consider the frame heavy, though there are lighter options. It was introduced in '92 and produced up to and incl 1995. It counts as the 2nd generation bonded Miyata MTB frames. More svelte as the 1st gen. 

$100 is defo not much.

- Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Greg somewhere in Europe









The small damper unit has never been a feature of production bikes.

European counterpart Koga Miyata SkyRunner Carbolite :









1992 model


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> Greg somewhere in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of that fork?
p.s your rafty funnel is very cool lookin


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

You all can have at it - unfortunately, I think the 20" is too big for me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Email sent.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Knuckles said:


> You all can have at it - unfortunately, I think the 20" is too big for me.


Than grow ! 

You are going for it Rumpfy? Money well spent.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Than grow !
> 
> You are going for it Rumpfy? Money well spent.


Well, if he's willing to ship, sure. I still want to do a Herbold project, though I'd rather an old Ridge Runner Team.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

hollister said:


> got any more pics of that fork?
> p.s your rafty funnel is very cool lookin


You want pics? No problem!

*Miyata FatMax*
Alloy 6000 crown, blades and dropouts. Crown and dropouts glued to blades. Revited alloy cantiboss sockets. CroMo Steerer.
Weight: 745gr
fl 399,- back then

Amazingly sturdy I can tell from own experience














































*FatMax & BigChamp*













































BigChamp: Weighs a ton, but this piece is undestructable!

- Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well, if he's willing to ship, sure. I still want to do a Herbold project, though I'd rather an old Ridge Runner Team.


Rumpfy, were you sleeping the last 3 weeks?! A NOS RidgeRunner Team went on eBay for $148 - I repeat: one hundred forty eight dollars !


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I do have 2 1989 Koga RidgeRunners. The yellow panther ones, like this:










The frame is the same as the US RidgeRunner Team frame, except for the fork. The Euro one has a lugged fork, instead of welded.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Rumpfy, were you sleeping the last 3 weeks?! A NOS RidgeRunner Team went on eBay for $148 - I repeat: one hundred forty eight dollars !


Not one of my aggressive searches.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Rumpfy, were you sleeping the last 3 weeks?! A NOS RidgeRunner Team went on eBay for $148 - I repeat: one hundred forty eight dollars !


That was a sweet bike, afterwards I wished I had bid higher. I bid $142 (second highest) on that. I need another bike like I need a hole in my head though (10 now) or I would have bid much higher. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=120043327398&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tl1 said:


> That was a sweet bike, afterwards I wished I had bid higher. I bid $142 (second highest) on that. I need another bike like I need a hole in my head though (10 now) or I would have bid much higher.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=120043327398&rd=1&rd=1


Owie...That would have been nice.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Especially since it was virtually NEW*



Rumpfy said:


> Owie...That would have been nice.


Arrrgh. Space is at a premium though. I've run out of places to put bikes and bike parts in my little house. I also find that I can't ride all the bikes I have to the degree I'd like to and I'll never own a hangar queen.  I'm going to have to get another shed or something for cases like that NOS Miyata though. I still want a lugged steel Ridgerunner too.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Park Runner?*

Would a very clean Miyata "Park Runner" be a good pickup? I assume its a very tamed down version of the Ridgerunner? I assume mid 90's but can't find any info on it. I's light metallic blue with a white head tube and fork...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi stan4bikes,

My knowledge on US Miyatas is somewhat limited, but that bike looks more mid eighties to me. Frame shows resemblance with '86 RidgeRunner. As the name suggest it indeed will be a tamed down version of the RidgeRunner. Components will probably be nothing special, if not poor, but as with any Miyata expect a nice frame, even for lower end models.

My '88 Koga ValleyRunner with Exage Mountain components is a really great bike.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

This H-ball sig bike has been on Ebay for weeks and weeks. Seems like a good starting point. Price too high? ($199=$75 shipping) Item # 7206642292


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

For years and years already...

Mint H-Ball sign. frame only sold by Zach van Gordon some time ago went for good money - $230. Another frame only in similar condition as above pictured went for $130 in that same week.

I think with above pictured the pics are not right, the build is not right and people do not really like the BIN feature.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Have one too btw. Acquired it not really steep, but that was in another era.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I wonder why that thing has never sold*



Elevation12 said:


> For years and years already...
> 
> Mint H-Ball sign. frame only sold by Zach van Gordon some time ago went for good money - $230. Another frame only in similar condition as above pictured went for $130 in that same week.
> 
> I think with above pictured the pics are not right, the build is not right and people do not really like the BIN feature.


It's like you said, it's been up for auction for over a year. At first the price was high but now it's a decent deal. Maybe the non-original GT fork in place of the unique Miyata fork is the culprit. He'd probably be better off to just sell the frame. I'd be interested but I already have a NOS example of that generation of Miyata bonded aluminum frame/forks.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

An Elev5k you have right? Blue BigChamp & red rear.

Review Miyata Elevation 5,000, MBA Sept91








2
3

Same frame.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*"lugged carbon Miyata"*

crossing my fingers! stay tuned..........


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*almost home*



Knuckles said:


> Is this for real? There are no decals - but I'm guessing early '90s, looks to be in pretty good cond.
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/233258429.html


thanx for the lead, my checks in the mail to the seller, the frame is boxed and ready for shipping to me...I'll post pics when I get it and start building. now I gotta figure what kinda bike I wanna build with it......


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I have an older Miyata before Koga. It is a toad but well built. I turned it into a kind of Cyclocross with turndowns and 1.75 tires on it. I will tell ya it is most certainly the most comfortable bike I have. If I was to go for an extended ride for a week or so it would definately be the one I would take. I have a rack on it and panniers so it is good to go.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> thanx for the lead, my checks in the mail to the seller, the frame is boxed and ready for shipping to me...I'll post pics when I get it and start building. now I gotta figure what kinda bike I wanna build with it......


Congrats!

Maybe below gives you some inspiration. With a lot blue:




























Of course you could go the Herbold route. Several posted before, here a few others:



















It is obvious that the H-Ball bikes are always built with 1 theme in mind: colour

Catalogue pic of 1993 Koga Miyata TrailRunner Carbolite:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> I have an older Miyata before Koga. It is a toad but well built. I turned it into a kind of Cyclocross with turndowns and 1.75 tires on it. I will tell ya it is most certainly the most comfortable bike I have. If I was to go for an extended ride for a week or so it would definately be the one I would take. I have a rack on it and panniers so it is good to go.


Hi EscourtU,

I saw it in your gallary and it looks like a mid eighties RidgeRunner to me. Like this:


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I have looked all over for a picture of the one I have. I have had no luck. It looks close to that but my head tube doesn't have that much of an angle. One of the stickers that wasn't scratched so bad said "Runner" but the word before it was illegible. The amazing thing is that I ran across it when some old guy was putting it in the garbage and he let me take it. I hauled it home on one of my other bikes. It had chips in the paint all over, dirty, greasy, the tires were flat, but I overlooked it all since it was what it was. It even has all the period components. It amazes me the perfectly good stuff people throw out.


----------

